# Things you have done which other people wouldn't have thought possible



## Reecedouglas1 (Oct 10, 2019)

I would say pass most of my school exams.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Survive all of my manic episodes - but that was pretty much all down to good luck more than anything else.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Nothing.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Came out as trans. "Impossible" in the sense of "I don't believe you" and "how could you do anything so stupid?"

Never done anything anyone thought would be difficult. Quite the opposite. People often have trouble believing how much I've messed up my life. They certainly wouldn't have thought it was possible.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

harrison said:


> Survive all of my manic episodes - but that was pretty much all down to good luck more than anything else.


Ditto. Looking back at the two major episodes I've had, especially the first one when I was alone and hadn't been diagnosed yet, it lasted a long time and I pretty much lost my mind because I had no understanding of what was going on. I couldn't even tell something was wrong and there was no one around to notice I wasn't in my right mind. The things I did, the extreme risks I took...I'm lucky to be alive.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Starcut83 said:


> Ditto. Looking back at the two major episodes I've had, especially the first one when I was alone and hadn't been diagnosed yet, it lasted a long time and I pretty much lost my mind because I had no understanding of what was going on. I couldn't even tell something was wrong and there was no one around to notice I wasn't in my right mind. The things I did, the extreme risks I took...I'm lucky to be alive.


That sounds just like me. Did you get diagnosed after the first episode?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

harrison said:


> That sounds just like me. Did you get diagnosed after the first episode?


I did. It lasted about 2 years though I can't be sure exactly how long because it's mostly a blur of rapid cycling from high to low and delusional thinking.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

harrison said:


> That sounds just like me. Did you get diagnosed after the first episode?


Posting twice in a row but I wanted to ask. How long did it last for you before being diagnosed? Was it mostly just the high or did you experience any cycling?

Growing up I experienced very brief, like a minute or two, episodes but I didn't know what it was. I just felt really good for a moment. My first episode was in my 20's. Thankfully my second only lasted about a week but for some reason it was all up, didn't really experience the cycling.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Starcut83 said:


> Posting twice in a row but I wanted to ask. How long did it last for you before being diagnosed? Was it mostly just the high or did you experience any cycling?
> 
> Growing up I experienced very brief, like a minute or two, episodes but I didn't know what it was. I just felt really good for a moment. My first episode was in my 20's. Thankfully my second only lasted about a week but for some reason it was all up, didn't really experience the cycling.


I was diagnosed after a major episode - pretty much when I came back home to Australia. It had lasted about 2 months but I'd already started to crash by the time I was thinking about coming home. It was all just mania for that one while I was flying all over the place - no idea what I was doing and no idea anything was wrong with me.

I'd had another one prior to that - but as you say I had no idea what I was doing. Stayed at a hotel in the city and stole a whole pile of stuff. (then arrested not long after) Even that didn't alert me to the fact there was something terribly wrong. It was weird.

I have a lot of cycling nowadays - bloody horrible.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

harrison said:


> I was diagnosed after a major episode - pretty much when I came back home to Australia. It had lasted about 2 months but I'd already started to crash by the time I was thinking about coming home. It was all just mania for that one while I was flying all over the place - no idea what I was doing and no idea anything was wrong with me.
> 
> I'd had another one prior to that - but as you say I had no idea what I was doing. Stayed at a hotel in the city and stole a whole pile of stuff. (then arrested not long after) Even that didn't alert me to the fact there was something terribly wrong. It was weird.
> 
> I have a lot of cycling nowadays - bloody horrible.


Thanks for sharing. I still have cycles as well though the medication makes them mild compared to what they would be without it. Still sucks though.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Starcut83 said:


> Thanks for sharing. I still have cycles as well though the medication makes them mild compared to what they would be without it. Still sucks though.


No worries and nice to meet you. Are you on Lithium?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

harrison said:


> No worries and nice to meet you. Are you on Lithium?


Nice to meet you too.  I've gone through a lot of med changes over the years. Right now I'm on Depakote extended release and Vraylar.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Starcut83 said:


> Nice to meet you too.  I've gone through a lot of med changes over the years. Right now I'm on *Depakote* extended release and Vraylar.


I see - yes that's the one I've been on and off for years now. Seems to do the job but it makes me pretty tired. Haven't tried Vraylar although I've heard of it.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

harrison said:


> I see - yes that's the one I've been on and off for years now. Seems to do the job but it makes me pretty tired. Haven't tried Vraylar although I've heard of it.


Yeah it works pretty well for me, I was told it would make me tired as well and to take it at night but I haven't noticed the tiredness. I'm on a low dose of Vraylar, I was told it helps a bit with depression as well, I think that's partly why she added it.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Starcut83 said:


> Yeah it works pretty well for me, I was told it would make me tired as well and to take it at night but I haven't noticed the tiredness. I'm on a low dose of Vraylar, I was told it helps a bit with depression as well, I think that's partly why she added it.


I'm glad you mentioned it. (the Vraylar) It's great hearing about what other people use - can be quite useful. I look sometimes at a couple of bipolar Facebook groups - it's interesting to see the range of meds people take.

My problem is that I have trouble sticking with a psychiatrist - my old one retired and I was sort of used to him. I'm very fussy. I also stop my meds - which is not good I know. I just get sick of feeling tired and having brain fog all the time. It's a real pain. But then I feel like this - not a good situation.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

harrison said:


> I'm glad you mentioned it. (the Vraylar) It's great hearing about what other people use - can be quite useful. I look sometimes at a couple of bipolar Facebook groups - it's interesting to see the range of meds people take.
> 
> My problem is that I have trouble sticking with a psychiatrist - my old one retired and I was sort of used to him. I'm very fussy. I also stop my meds - which is not good I know. I just get sick of feeling tired and having brain fog all the time. It's a real pain. But then I feel like this - not a good situation.


I understand being fussy about psychiatrists. I've seen 3 or 4 over the years before finally settling. The one I have now is excellent, very compassionate which is a plus for me as my previous ones I felt like they didn't really care about me. She also runs an office and employs some great hand selected therapists, one of which I am seeing, so they work with each other to help me.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Starcut83 said:


> I understand being fussy about psychiatrists. I've seen 3 or 4 over the years before finally settling. The one I have now is excellent, very compassionate which is a plus for me as my previous ones I felt like they didn't really care about me. She also runs an office and employs some great hand selected therapists, one of which I am seeing, so they work with each other to help me.


That's great - I'm glad you've got some people that can help you. I should try again too, it's a bit of a process sometimes though.


----------



## Sainnot (Feb 6, 2021)

Probably the only thing is that i completely cut off all contact with my friends and family. Most people would think that’s impossible or undesirable I think.

other than that, I’ve always taken hard classes and done well but so have tons of other people. Nothing that spectacular in my life.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Caught an escaped parakeet/budgie that was feeding at my dad's bird feeder. Took a lot of attempts but I finally was able to sneak up to it and catch it with a net. Took it to an animal shelter where they found it a home. Felt bad taking its freedom away but the Michigan winter probably would've killed it.


----------



## JustSmileZee (Nov 16, 2012)

Feel comfortable enough to smoke weed with them after my brother gave me such a bad image of it


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Graduated college with honors


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Live by myself, keep a job, staying sober and behaving sensibly.


----------

